# sunny B-15 engine problems



## NYAUDHI (Jun 26, 2013)

hi, im a new user here. i recently replaced my head gasket....after everything was put back in place the car refused to start. it was discovered that the igniter for one of the plugs was faulty. without a replaced the ignitor was disconnected and the car starts....though with a miss...but there is EXCESSIVE white smoke coming from the exhaust. one mechanic says if the igniter is replaced it will stop...another says theres an oil problem somewhere. please help


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The white smoke may be due to residual coolant left in the exhaust from the blown head gasket. Replace the ignitor (in the US we coil it a coil pack) and take it for a long ride and see if the white smoke stops.


----------



## NYAUDHI (Jun 26, 2013)

thanks for that. i should mention though that i use water instead of coolant. but imma do that then get back at you.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

If it turns out that that is all it is, make sure you drain the water out and install anti-freeze. Water does not have any anti-corrosion additives.


----------



## NYAUDHI (Jun 26, 2013)

so, it was my piston rings that were messed. and one set of valves wasn't working. after replacement, one crankshaft sensor malfunctioned. am told that an oil leak into the spark plug causes these sensors to fail. how true is that?


----------

